

Ask HN: (BOQ) Are client applications dying and SaaS is the future? - mahren

When I read HN and what other startups are doing, it seems everyone is dead sure that SaaS is the future and client applications are on the way out.<p>I&#x27;m looking for opinions on this and your experience in your day to day work.<p>I will use a format that I remember from a different forum (a long time ago), which often lead to great threads.
It&#x27;s called BOQ (Bunch Of Questions): the thread creator asks a bunch of (hopefully interesting)
questions, everyone who wants can answer them, and maybe we will gain some insights.<p>Just copy the questions and write your answer below each one.<p>So, here it goes:<p>(1) Is creating software your day-job?<p>(2) How long have you been in the industry?<p>(3) For what industry do you create software?<p>(4) Is that industry about day-to-day business (like logistics, e-commerce) or more focussed on project work(like )?<p>(5) Is your company selling software, consulting, or are you an in-house developer for a company that otherwise doesn&#x27;t sell software?
(or something else?)<p>(6) Do you work for a startup, small-medium company, big corporation?<p>(7) Do you create B2B (Business To Business) or B2C (Business To Consumer) software?<p>(8) Do you create SaaS applications, client applications, mobile apps or something else?<p>(9) Can you describe the development stack that you use?<p>(10) Do you think client applications will be replaced by SaaS applications in the B2B market?<p>(11) Do you think client applications will be replaced by SaaS applications in the B2C market?<p>(12) Do you think it&#x27;s possible to move core IT processes of a corporation to the SaaS modell?<p>(13) Is moving all company data to the cloud the only way this could be achieved?<p>(14) Do you think companies will eventually move their core business data to the cloud?<p>(15) Do you think market places for software (like iTunes, Windows Store) will revive client applications?
======
mahren
(1) Is creating software your day-job?

Yes.

(2) How long have you been in the industry?

3 years.

(3) For what industry do you create software?

Logistics.

(4) Is that industry about day-to-day business (like logistics, e-commerce) or
more focussed on project work(like )?

Day-to-day business.

(5) Is your company selling software, consulting, or are you an in-house
developer for a company that otherwise doesn't sell software? (or something
else?)

In-house developer who creates tools to aid logistics processes.

(6) Do you work for a startup, small-medium company, big corporation?

medium-sized company.

(7) Do you create B2B (Business To Business) or B2C (Business To Consumer)
software?

In-house tools.

(8) Do you create SaaS applications, client applications, mobile apps or
something else?

Client applications.

(9) Can you describe the development stack that you use?

C# .NET

(10) Do you think client applications will be replaced by SaaS applications in
the B2B market?

That's what I'm not sure about. From my point of view it seems client
applications are still the only way in most small-medium sized companies.

(11) Do you think client applications will be replaced by SaaS applications in
the B2C market?

Yes, I think consumers do not want to pay for client applications.

(12) Do you think it's possible to move core IT processes of a corporation to
the SaaS modell?

To me it looks like right now SaaS solves all problems EXCEPT core business
processes.

(13) Is moving all company data to the cloud the only way this could be
achieved?

I can't think of another way in which core business processes could be
provided by SaaS.

(14) Do you think companies will eventually move their core business data to
the cloud?

If I run a day-to-day business, and all processes depend on my main database,
I don't think I would take the risk to move it to the cloud.

(15) Do you think market places for software (like iTunes, Windows Store) will
revive client applications?

I think they could, but not in the way they work right now (proprietary, trend
towards ultra-low prices for apps etc.).

